# New basket time?



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

I've been struggling to dial-in my shots for a while now but still persisting with it. One thing that still bothers me is flow rate and the relationship with grind vs. flavour. I understand that grind effects flavour and therefore I shouldn't just be tightening the grind to slow the shot down but on both my grinders I'm nearing the finer settings and yet my shots are flowing very fast. With my Macap I'm only one step away from the burrs chirping and therefore touching and my yield is 40+ grams in less than 30 seconds with a 7 second pre-infusion. This is from a 18g dose and I am wondering if this is part of the issue. The Sage basket seems to be designed to take 22g from my experiments back to basics and using the Sage Razor tool. If I want to continue with an 18g dose, should I change the basket to a VST 18g?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AndyJH said:


> I've been struggling to dial-in my shots for a while now but still persisting with it. One thing that still bothers me is flow rate and the relationship with grind vs. flavour. I understand that grind effects flavour and therefore I shouldn't just be tightening the grind to slow the shot down but on both my grinders I'm nearing the finer settings and yet my shots are flowing very fast. With my Macap I'm only one step away from the burrs chirping and therefore touching and my yield is 40+ grams in less than 30 seconds with a 7 second pre-infusion. This is from a 18g dose and I am wondering if this is part of the issue. The Sage basket seems to be designed to take 22g from my experiments back to basics and using the Sage Razor tool. If I want to continue with an 18g dose, should I change the basket to a VST 18g?


Don't know your machine but a VST or IMS 18g basket for an 18g dose sounds like a good idea. IMS baskets are usually considered to be a bit more forgiving.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you use the razor tool all the time? After tamping? I'm just wondering if you are disturbing the puck and causing channeling?


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you use the razor tool all the time? After tamping? I'm just wondering if you are disturbing the puck and causing channeling?


No, I only used it when I took myself back to square one and acted as a new user following the manual, thought I would see what it produced. The basket seems to work better with a higher dose level to me. With 18g I'm grinding into a cup, then into the pf, using a whisk or toothpick to distribute, couple of gentle taps to settle, tamp firmly.

Just been reading that the IMS baskets seems easier to work with. They list as an 12/18g basket so assuming this is what I would need?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

AndyJH said:


> No, I only used it when I took myself back to square one and acted as a new user following the manual, thought I would see what it produced. The basket seems to work better with a higher dose level to me. With 18g I'm grinding into a cup, then into the pf, using a whisk or toothpick to distribute, couple of gentle taps to settle, tamp firmly.
> 
> Just been reading that the IMS baskets seems easier to work with. They list as an 12/18g basket so assuming this is what I would need?


Yeah I think that's classed as a double. I've just ordered an IMS screen for the Oscar. Theespressoshop seems to be the best for IMS gear.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

AndyJH said:


> No, I only used it when I took myself back to square one and acted as a new user following the manual, thought I would see what it produced. The basket seems to work better with a higher dose level to me. With 18g I'm grinding into a cup, then into the pf, using a whisk or toothpick to distribute, couple of gentle taps to settle, tamp firmly.
> 
> Just been reading that the IMS baskets seems easier to work with. They list as an 12/18g basket so assuming this is what I would need?


BB have 3 IMS baskets that cover 18g all with different ranges which can make things a touch interesting.

I've only used the ridged 16 - 20g one & a ridgeless 18g VST. The VST needs a finer grind at 18g & more careful shot prep.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> BB have 3 IMS baskets that cover 18g all with different ranges which can make things a touch interesting.
> 
> I've only used the ridged 16 - 20g one & a ridgeless 18g VST. The VST needs a finer grind at 18g & more careful shot prep.


If the VST needs a finer grind then they may not work too well for me given my current flow rate challenge.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

@AndyJH why do you want an 18g dose specifically? If the basket takes a little more, which will present more resistance, why not use a little more?

Stick to one grinder for now.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

MWJB said:


> @AndyJH why do you want an 18g dose specifically? If the basket takes a little more, which will present more resistance, why not use a little more?
> 
> Stick to one grinder for now.


Yeah, good question. Guess I was just following the lead that most people seem to dose at 18g and I was wondering why I couldn't get a nice slow flow rate at that dose level. You're right though, I can just up the dose and see if that helps get me in the right ballpark.

Trying to stick with the one grinder. I only switched back to the SGP as it's much easier to alter and pull another shot than the Macap with a dosser!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't focus too much on 'flow rate' (can vary a lot), more on the brew ratio/weight out.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Don't focus too much on 'flow rate' (can vary a lot), more on the brew ratio/weight out.


Trying to, this has just been my observation during this


----------

